# ANOTHER FLAKE QUESTION



## fasteddie (Aug 28, 2004)

HEY GUYS, JUST WONDERING HOW MANY OF MY FELLOW FLAKERS OUT THER ACTUALLY PREFER A BLACK BASE FOR THEIR FLAKE COMPARED TO USING A MATCHING COLOR ? ALSO, I NEED TO KNOW IF I CAN JUST USE THE HOK BLACK SEALER FOR THE BASECOAT AND SHOOT THE FLAKE OVER IT WITH THE INTERCOAT CLEAR ? THIS WILL BE THE FIRST TIME I'LL BE TRYING A BLACK BASE UNDER A RED FLAKE. THANKS GUYS


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

depends on how much flake your using I guess. I've always used a similar color. If you don't get total flake coverage, the black is gonna show through and look like it's gotta sparkly red shit buncha shit stuck in it when it's not in direct light. I wouldn't do it unless your putting ALOT of flake on it. The HOK book shows the flake over black and I think the reason they did it was just to make the differenct colors stand out more. 

I was taught to ALWAYS spray over a similar base. The exception to me would be using diferent colors of flake over a base if you were spraying candy over it.....

Of course this is all just my opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fasteddie_@Apr 19 2006, 08:30 PM~5275317
> *HEY GUYS, JUST WONDERING HOW MANY OF MY FELLOW FLAKERS OUT THER ACTUALLY PREFER A BLACK BASE FOR THEIR FLAKE COMPARED TO USING A MATCHING COLOR ? ALSO, I NEED TO KNOW IF I CAN JUST USE THE HOK BLACK SEALER FOR THE BASECOAT AND SHOOT THE FLAKE OVER IT WITH THE INTERCOAT CLEAR ? THIS WILL BE THE FIRST TIME I'LL BE TRYING A BLACK BASE UNDER A RED FLAKE. THANKS GUYS
> *



is your car black?????

or will you be painting a black base?

black base is just what the color chart shows...just to make the flake more vivid

no need for intercoat ..just when getting ready to clear...do your fisrt coat of clear with flake.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

you only see the flake when the sun shines on it...


red flake over black....


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

here is mine............3 jars of flake over black epoxy. I did it with a mid-coat clear.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice rivi


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

That green was exactly what I was talking about. If you enough flake over the black base, it can look very nice. But if you don't get enough, it'll look just as bad as putting a colored flake over white. Like theres a bunch of sparkly trash in the clear....man, I can't wait to start throwing the flake at my wagon!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Apr 20 2006, 04:27 PM~5277984
> *here is mine............3 jars of flake over black epoxy. I did it with a mid-coat clear.
> 
> 
> ...




any pics in the sun??? :0


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 20 2006, 05:09 PM~5281404
> *any pics in the sun??? :0
> *



no...........not yet. I still gotta finish putting it together....................I've caught a glimse of it in the sun, looked like it might be a little bright.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRIVE-THRU_@Apr 20 2006, 10:27 AM~5277984
> *here is mine............3 jars of flake over black epoxy. I did it with a mid-coat clear.
> 
> 
> ...



with that amount of flake would not matter what base you used


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DEPENDS ON THE SIZE JARS, CAUSE 3 JARS OF 6 OZ IS NOT ALOT OF FLAKE.

WHEN THEY LET US POST, I WILL SHOW YOU THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2006, 11:46 PM~5283825
> *with that amount of flake would not matter what base you used
> *




i am sayin the same.....3 jars cabron es un chingo de flake,lol!!!


its lookin though, not bad!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is black base and blue flake, and the second photo is all flake. We used 16 6 oz jars of HOK royal blue flake


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Using a black base really gives the flake a a great look! I am impressed with that shit. Has any of you guys sprayed a kandy over this much flake? I've seen it in New Mexico, Rob Vanderslice did a couple of cars like that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WAIT TO YOU SEE MY ROADMASTER.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5293333
> *Using a black base really gives the flake a a great look! I am impressed with that shit. Has any of you guys sprayed a kandy over this much flake? I've seen it in New Mexico, Rob Vanderslice did a couple of cars like that.
> *


ive done a few , the clear with the flakes has to be perfectly flat or you will get little pools of color around each flake


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

SO WHY BLACK? DOES THAT MAKE MORE OF A "SPECTACULAR" DIFFERENCE WHEN ITS IN THE SUN? WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE WHEN YOU USE SILVER OR BLACK BASE? WHAT IF I WANNA USE RED FOR MY BASE? THEN I WOULD NEED RED FLAKES RIGHT?


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree with Switchblade Customs..Usually I match up the base with Flake..When I've used black base I've put kandy on top which pulls it together..Wall to Wall Flake makes little difference on basecoat because your not going to see the base anyway..Steven


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 20 2006, 07:09 PM~5281404
> *any pics in the sun??? :0
> *


looks nice. is that just a green flake over black , or it there a candy top coat? and what size flakes did you use?


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2006, 01:59 AM~5276947
> *you only see the flake when the sun shines on it...
> red flake over black....
> 
> ...


SO IF I USED A SILVER OR GOLD BASE IT WOULD BE BRIGHT RED RIGHT? OR WHAT IF I USE A BRIGHT RED BASE?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is a car we painted for a friend. :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------

